# Hasslied



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Abääääääääääääänd^^
Ich wollte mal gerne wissen, welche Lieder ihr überhaupt nicht ausstehen könnt. Welche Lieder treiben euch zur Weißglut, weil sie entweder schei*e sind, viel zu oft gespielt werden oder Magenkrämpfe verursachen?
Bei mir sind es alle Ganxta-Rap Lieder, in denen nur F*** vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und Lieder wie Schnappi, die ein paar Wochen die ganze Zeit gespielt werden und richtig schlecht sind. Achja, und alle Lieder von Tokio Hotel mag ich überhaupt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Wham-Last Crhistmas :/

Damit ist alles gesagt_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

bei mir ist es "drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor " oder so.... ich hasse dieses lied (auch wenn die band 2-3 gute lieder hat)
und alles was so im radio läuft, von kanye west über lady kaka bis zu lil´wayne ... da krieg ich das kotzen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei mir ist es "drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor " oder so.... ich hasse dieses lied (auch wenn die band 2-3 gute lieder hat)
> und alles was so im radio läuft, von kanye west über lady kaka bis zu lil´wayne ... da krieg ich das kotzen



Naja, ich find das Lied recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber Mainstream Radio Sachen sind in meinen Augen nur für Mainstream Medienopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also da stimm ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Top1: Hiphop
Top2: Pop
Top3: Rap
Top4: Mainstream-rock


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

ALLES von "Lady-Gaga"


----------



## Teal (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wham-Last Crhistmas :/
> 
> Damit ist alles gesagt_


!!!

Mehr fällt mir aktuell auch nicht ein. So etwas verdränge ich immer recht schnell, glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

Tokio Hotel. Einmal mußte ich kotzen als ich das gehört habe...


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

Das hier zum Beispiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das hier zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neeeeeeeeeeeein.
Das singen wir zum 10000 mal in musik >.<
genauso wie dieses ekelhafte "Jungle Drum" die fraus ist n monster und sieht auch so aus -.-+


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wham-Last Crhistmas :/
> 
> Damit ist alles gesagt_


Dito

und

Lady Gaga Pokerface.
Wenn ich eines von den beiden Liedern höre liege ich in Embryo-Stellung in der Ecke und wimmere vor mich hin.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2009)

My Heart ist beeeeeating like a jungledrum....


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wham-Last Crhistmas :/
> 
> Damit ist alles gesagt_



Oh Gott, es ist ja schon wieder so weit und man wird im Auto dauernd mit dem Scheiß beschallt. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören.



Xelyna schrieb:


> My Heart ist beeeeeating like a jungledrum....



Doko-do-doko-do... Grauenvoll.

Richtig daneben finde ich auch "Krieger des Lichts" von Silbermond. Ich weiß bis heute noch nicht, wo bei dem Song die Strophe aufhört und der Refrain anfängt.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtig daneben finde ich auch "Krieger des Lichts" von Silbermond. Ich weiß bis heute noch nicht, wo bei dem Song die Strophe aufhört und der Refrain anfängt.


Und ich raff nich um was es da eigentlich geht..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Müll, ich wollte grad au Krieger des Lichts posten...^^. Das Lied ergibt keinen Sinn und ist scheiße...


----------



## Ennia (10. Dezember 2009)

Madonna
Sicherheit - Silbermond (wenn das denn so heißt)
culcha candela
alles was mit Detlef Soost zu tun hat und hatte
alles was mit Dieter Bohlen zu tun hat und hatte
usw.


----------



## Trinithi (10. Dezember 2009)

Den gesammten BallermannScheißDreck!!! 

Da drehen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch, "da waassen se mir" , krieg ich die Kriese, esse Rückwärts,... etc.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2009)

Pokerface und der ganze restshice von von Lady Gaga da krieg ich so brutale Aggressionen.

Dann alles von Bushido da muss man mich festketten damit ich nichts kaputtshlage : /

und Atzenmusik von Frauenarzt diesem Typen möchte ich mit wachsender Begeisterung [zensiert] [zensiert] [zensiert] und dann [zensiert] [zensiert] [zensiert] damit ich ihm danach damit [zensiert] [WTF[ zensiert].


----------



## Independent (11. Dezember 2009)

Jungle Drum hasse ich....


Ich gehe regelmäßig auf Youtube in ihren Channel um reinzuschreiben, das ich sie TÖTEN WERDE.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei mir ist es "drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor " oder so.... ich hasse dieses lied (auch wenn die band 2-3 gute lieder hat)
> und alles was so im radio läuft, von kanye west über lady kaka bis zu lil´wayne ... da krieg ich das kotzen


Aso Let the bodies hit the floor ist geil^^. Aber sonst kann ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## Perkone (11. Dezember 2009)

Alles, was im Radio läuft, mag ich nicht. Außer einem Lied, aber kA wie das heißt....


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Hasslieder sind diese Lady Kaka Lieder, ich hasse diese Frau einfach nur!


----------



## Perkone (15. Dezember 2009)

Nee nich der Wiliams, den magsch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendeine Frau singt das, etwas schnelleres Lied. Aber nich von dieser GaGa Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

Frauenarzt und noch son Typ mit diesem "da ist die party des jahres" lied boa ich krieg so derbe aggressionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Dezember 2009)

Dieser ganze Atzenkram oder Lieder, die durch Fäkalsprache glänzen.... irgendwie bin ich raus aus dem Provokationsalter :> Sogar die Rammsteinsingle fand ich eher bescheiden, da es für mich von vorn bis hinten nur Marketing war.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Fettes Brot Emanuela ich hasse dne Song _


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Krieger des Lichts magsch auch nicht, dieses Licht macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Dann fallen mir noch spontan 1000 KIlometer bis zum Meer ein, da denk ich immer: dann fahr doch zu deinem dummen Meer und laber mich nich voll als ob dun navi wärst -.-


Und der Titelsong von der WM 2006: Dieses Lied indem der Typ nur am pfeifen is und nur "c'mom c'mom! " schreit, da hat mein Vadder das Radio fertig gemacht, wie man sowas spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Dezember 2009)

was ich hasse?Diesen deutschen rock wie tokio hotel ,nena etc.
dan noch culcha candela und all diese
Ich hoffe die fallen von ner Brücke.
Die Deutschen Rapper kann man auch alle mitnehmen.

Ansonsten stören mich Lady Gaga etc nicht.Hörs auch selber und in Clubs läufts sowieso


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> My Heart ist beeeeeating like a jungledrum....


Oooooooooooooooooooooh ja und all dieses Lady Gaga gedöns da, ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören, 1x wärs ja noch gut aber drölfmillionen mal am tag 
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Atzenkram oder Lieder, die durch Fäkalsprache glänzen.... irgendwie bin ich raus aus dem Provokationsalter :> Sogar die Rammsteinsingle fand ich eher bescheiden, da es für mich von vorn bis hinten nur Marketing war.



kann ich mich nur anschliessen
jedes lied in dem das wort atze vorkommt ist bei mir schonmal prinzipiell unten durch^^


----------



## Elpidio (23. Dezember 2009)

Einige Beispiele aus den letzten Jahren ohne besondere Reihenfolge:

_Der ganze Retorten-Dreck aus dem DSDS/Popstars-Kommerzkacke -Casting –Labors wie z.B. Monrose, Some & Any, Quennsberry, Mark Medlock, Daniel Schuhmacher usw._
_Alles – wirklich alles – von Modern Talking oder Blue System_
_Doop – Doop_ *(WTF?!?)*
_Scorpions – Wind of Change_ *(Die Wendehymne, bei  der ich mir wünschte, taub zu sein)*
_Opus – Live is Life_ *(*gröhl-mit-2-Promille-intus* „LEIF IS LEIF – NANANANANA!”)*
_Emiliana Torrini - Jungle Drum_ *(Ich denke, sie sollte das zuviele Kaffee-Trinken und Drogenschlucken sein lassen, dann wird das auch wieder mit dem Herzrhythmus…)*
_Markus Becker - Das Rote Pferd_ *(So besoffen kann ich nie werden, dass ich mir das freiwillig antun möchte!)*
_James Blunt – You´re beautiful_ *(Weichspül-Dreck)*
_Hip-Hop-Gangsta-ach-ich-bin-so-cool-und-böse-und-alle-Frauen-sind-Bitches-Mucke_
_Alles in Richtung Schnuffel, Crazy Frog, Sweety und sonstigen Jamba-Kram_ *(Gott, in was für einer Gesellschaft leben wir eigentlich, wenn solcher Müll die Erstplatzierung in den Charts einnimmt?)*
_Culcha Candela – Monsta_ *(Das ist so … Kackaaa…. Kackaaa…)*
_Fools Garden - Lemon Tree_ 
_Polarkreis 18 – Allein Allein_ 
_Xavier Naidoo mit seinen Jammer-Songs_ *(ideale Untermalung um sich die Pulsadern aufzuschneiden)*
_Frauenarzt – na dieses Wir-gehen-ab-Lied_ *(der Soundtrack für Leute, die ihre Bildung aus der Bild-Zeitung und RTL-Schauen erwerben und im Bus unbewusst asozial andere Fahrgäste mit dem Handy beschallen)*
_Silbermond – Krieger des Lichts_ *(Mucke für alternative Müslifresser!!!)*
_Stefanie Heinzmann – My man is a mean man_ *(oder so ähnlich… musste ich gezwungener Maßen ständing auf der Arbeit in Dauerrotation hören!)*
_Morten Harket - Darkspace_ *(auch wegen der Arbeit...)*
_Las Ketchup – Ketchup Song_ *(UARGGHHH!!!)*
_Tokio Hotel_ *(Wer sich als angeblich Angehöriger des männlichen Geschlechts schminkt und High Heels trägt, ist mir suspekt)*
_Dieser RTL-Schäfer mit dem Schäferlied_ *(Opium für die Hirnlosen!)*
_Haiducii - Dragostea din tei_ *(Was hat man nur mit seinen Eiern gemacht?!?)*
_Sin With Sebastian - Shut up and sleep with me_
_Killerpilze_
_Texas Lightning – No No Never_ *(unser „typisch deutscher Beitrag“ zum Grand Prix)*
_Alexander Rybak – Fairytale_ *(Der Beweis, dass der Grand Prix nichts mit Geschmack zu tun hat!)*
_Bob Sinclair – LaLa Song_ *(Kindern sollte man das Singen verbieten!!!)*
_Whitney Houston – I will always love you_ *(Wenn ich die im Video plärren sehe und ihre Lippen so theatralisch dabei beben, dann könnte ich…*FaustinderTascheball*)*

…und da macht man sich Sorgen um Killerspiele, die angeblich Aggressionen erwecken sollen.


----------



## Skyliner23 (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein absolutes Hasslied ist Turn me on von Kevin Little. Eigentlich geht mir das ganze Mainstreamgestöne am Arsch vorbei aber bei dem Lied hört es auf, zum Glück ist das schon älter und wird nichtmehr oft gespielt^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fettes Brot Emanuela ich hasse dne Song _




fettes /sign


----------



## marion9394 (30. Dezember 2009)

wo ich ganz arge aggressionen krieg - immer wieder und regelmäßig

LAST CHRISTMAS - WHAM

gnaar das ist so das aller letzte... 

dann kommt justin timbergedöns.. und so konsorten


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

was habt ihr alle gegen krieger des Lichts >.< Ich finds ganz lustig^^ naja ist nichts besonderes, aber ich finds nett.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wo ich ganz arge aggressionen krieg - immer wieder und regelmäßig
> 
> LAST CHRISTMAS - WHAM
> 
> ...


danke

vote marion for kanzlerin :3


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2009)

wham ist natürlich mit abstand auf platz 1
dann dieser rick roll depp ..
50 cent .. immer wenn ich den im tv seh schalt ich um ..
lil wayne
bushido
lolliopops (? oder so in der art .. diese ganzen trl song talente .. )
hanna montana .. (welcher schlaumeier ist auf so einen reimenden namen gekommen .. die heilige jungfrau johanna mag ihre anna .. .. blub)

ahja und natürlich tokio hotel.  .. habs versucht zu verdrängen das es sowas gibt -.-
+ jamba und den komischen typ der dir zu deinem schneidebrett GRATIS einen tv, nen staubsauger und co verticken will.. wobei das ist ja keine musik^^

die gaga tussi finde ich geht noch, macht zwar nid ganz so dolle musik und sie hat wohl den beschissensten kleidergeschmack auf der welt, aber immerhin besser als das oben genannte.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Elpidio schrieb:


> Einige Beispiele aus den letzten Jahren ohne besondere Reihenfolge:
> 
> _Der ganze Retorten-Dreck aus dem DSDS/Popstars-Kommerzkacke -Casting –Labors wie z.B. Monrose, Some & Any, Quennsberry, Mark Medlock, Daniel Schuhmacher usw._
> _Alles – wirklich alles – von Modern Talking oder Blue System_
> ...


qft!

und natürlich Wham - Last Christmas

das toppt eigentlich alles. :x


----------



## Nagostyrian (4. Januar 2010)

Billy Talent - Rusted from the Rain
Böööse Erinnerungen :X


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend

Katy Perry - I kissed a girl


Ach, sagen wir's so: Ich hasse JEGLICHE Art von Pop-Musik.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend
> 
> Katy Perry - I kissed a girl
> 
> ...


lol genau die 2 lieder mag ich >.<


----------



## michael92 (5. Januar 2010)

Einfach JEDES Lied von Rhianna!


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol genau die 2 lieder mag ich >.<



Was kann man daran mögen? 
Drittklassige Texte, die sich mehrfach wiederholen, null Aussage ("I kissed a girl", wow, das hat noch keine Frau vor ihr getan, wie cool, ohooo!!)  und ein Rhytmus, der sich null von anderen Liedern dieses Genres unterscheidet. Sehe nichts Gutes daran.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Januar 2010)

David Guetta - Sexy Bitch
Es läuft 100 mal am Tag in so gut wie jedem Programm...
MTV wochenlang. All eyes on David Guetta.
In Youtube den Buchstaben D eingeben. Erster Vorschlag...
Textaussage 0%
Kreativität 0%
Gesang 0%
"Beats" oder wie man des auch imemr da nennt da auch immer nennt 0%
Macht zusammen:
(0+0+0+0)/4
Das macht 0/400 möglichen Prozentpunkten.
Wenn man nun den Kehrwert von 0 400 nimmt kommt man darauf, wie schlecht der Song ist.
Also 400/0 ist...
Durch 0 darf man nicht teilen. Also ist es unbeschreiblich schlecht.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> David Guetta - Sexy Bitch
> Es läuft 100 mal am Tag in so gut wie jedem Programm...
> MTV wochenlang. All eyes on David Guetta.
> In Youtube den Buchstaben D eingeben. Erster Vorschlag...
> ...


Warum nicht gleich "beweg deinen arsch" oder wie der schrott heisst x.X prollo mukke aus der untersten schublade ftl...

@samiona



ist doch gar nicht so schlimme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Die verdammten deutschen Charts :/.
Nur solche Opfershitlieder.
Keri Hilson I like und Kesha Tik Tok sind so verdammt schlecht (4 Klassiker Sound und 0815 Text).
Wenn das gute Musik ist, dann will ich nicht mehr.
Leute, ich geh mich jetzt umbringen -.-.


----------



## Varghoud (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die verdammten deutschen Charts :/.
> Nur solche Opfershitlieder.
> Keri Hilson I like und Kesha Tik Tok sind so verdammt schlecht (4 Klassiker Sound und 0815 Text).
> Wenn das gute Musik ist, dann will ich nicht mehr.
> Leute, ich geh mich jetzt umbringen -.-.



Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu! Es gibt auch guten Pop(-Rock)wie beispielsweise Coldplay, aber das was momentan im Radio läuft ist einfach nur noch zum Abschalten. Immer diese gleichen Pseudo-House und Dance-Elemente, die sich ständig wiederholen und nicht variieren, charakterlose Stimmen und einfallslose Texte. Ehrlich, die Musikproduzenten zielen auf die Naivität und den scheinbar "leichten" Musikgeschmack der jungen Käuferschicht ab, nur um Geld zu scheffeln, und dafür schmeißen sie solche fürchterlichen Machwerke auf den Markt. 

Achja, Lieder die ich im Moment auch nicht mehr hören kann: "Was geht ab" und "Disco Pogo" von den Atzen und "Bad Romance" von Lady Gaga. Besonders bei den Atzen habe ich dauernd die alten Lieder von Frauenarzt im Kopf, die bei mir in der 7.Klasse auf den Handys kursierten und schüttle nur den Kopf, wenn ich jetzt dessen Stimme schon im Radio höre.

Bei uns in Luxemburg ist es das Gleiche mit den Charts, zumindest bei den größten Radiosendern. Dafür sitzt ironischerweise gerade beim größten Radiosender, dem luxemburgischen RTL, ein echt guter DJ, aber leider taucht der nur abends und in der Nacht auf. Der ist Amerikaner, der nur Englisch spricht und richtig guten amerikanischen Rock spielt, nicht diesen weichgespülten Mainstream-Pop.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu! Es gibt auch guten Pop(-Rock)wie beispielsweise Coldplay, aber das was momentan im Radio läuft ist einfach nur noch zum Abschalten. Immer diese gleichen Pseudo-House und Dance-Elemente, die sich ständig wiederholen und nicht variieren, charakterlose Stimmen und einfallslose Texte. Ehrlich, die Musikproduzenten zielen auf die Naivität und den scheinbar "leichten" Musikgeschmack der jungen Käuferschicht ab, nur um Geld zu scheffeln, und dafür schmeißen sie solche fürchterlichen Machwerke auf den Markt.
> 
> Achja, Lieder die ich im Moment auch nicht mehr hören kann: "Was geht ab" und "Disco Pogo" von den Atzen und "Bad Romance" von Lady Gaga. Besonders bei den Atzen habe ich dauernd die alten Lieder von Frauenarzt im Kopf, die bei mir in der 7.Klasse auf den Handys kursierten und schüttle nur den Kopf, wenn ich jetzt dessen Stimme schon im Radio höre.



Techno ist bei den 6 Klässlern total in. Du bist cool, wenn du es auf deinem Handy deinen 11 Jährigen Freunden vorspielen kannst.
David Guetta und co. sind erfolgreich.
Aber nicht durch Finesse in House Musik. Sondern weil er sich einfach angepasst und sich für die breite Masse prostituiert hat.
Und bei Pseudo House:
SIGN!
Ich muss mir morgens immer bei einem immer Lieder anhören, die 5 Minuten den selben Takt haben. Und nen Text gibbet au nicht oder nur sporalisch.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Was kann man daran mögen?
> Drittklassige Texte, die sich mehrfach wiederholen, null Aussage ("I kissed a girl", wow, das hat noch keine Frau vor ihr getan, wie cool, ohooo!!) und ein Rhytmus, der sich null von anderen Liedern dieses Genres unterscheidet. Sehe nichts Gutes daran.



das stimmt zwar trotzdem sind das noch 2 lieder die ich mir eher anhören würde als ein pokerface oder ähnlihce dünnpfiff


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ehrlich, die Musikproduzenten zielen auf die Naivität und den scheinbar "leichten" Musikgeschmack der jungen Käuferschicht ab, nur um Geld zu scheffeln, und dafür schmeißen sie solche fürchterlichen Machwerke auf den Markt.



das schlimme dabei ist ja das sie nicht nur die blagen ansprechen
die meisten erwachsenen leute finden das ja auch noch gut !!!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nervt mich grad irgendwie extrem. 
Naaah, von den 96% der Lieder, die auf MTVIVA laufen, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keri Hilson I like und Kesha Tik Tok sind so verdammt schlecht (4 Klassiker Sound und 0815 Text).
> Wenn das gute Musik ist, dann will ich nicht mehr.


Agree. Und permanent und überall laufen sie. =_="


----------



## skyllo (4. Februar 2010)

Wham - Last Christmas ist echt übel 

Und dieses Tik Tok lied was momentan überall im radio runtergedudelt wird


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

diese blöde Keysha oder so  hat es geschafft innerhalb kürzester zeit meinen gesammelten hass auf sich zu ziehn mit diesem kreuzdämmlichen lied -.-


----------



## Seph018 (5. Februar 2010)

Muahahaha ich hab Tik Tok noch nicht einmal gehört ... 
Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich gar nichts so gegen den "Mainstream-scheiß" habe wie ihr anscheinend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist halt kurzweilige Musik die einfach mal beim 1. hören schon im Kopf bleibt ...und wenn es so viele anspricht, kann es ja gar nicht so schlecht sein. Obwohl.. viele Lieder sind dann doch wieder schlecht. o.O 
Okay lassen wir das. Ein Lied was mich zur Zeit echt ankotzt wäre .. mir fällt keins ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich höre zur Zeit aber auch kein Radio, oder gucke großartig Fernsehen.. höre also nur was ich selbst hören möchte :3


----------



## Redwings (5. Februar 2010)

Alles von Metallica...nunja wenn man etwa 21 Jahre Slayer-Fan ist muss man diesen _kommerz-_ schrott nur hassen können.
James Blunt eben so,alter jammerlappen ist das...und die neue von Marius Müller Westernhagen,sollte mal das tun was er vor Jahren vorhatte...AUFHÖREN!
Aber über Musik lässt sich fast eben wie Religion streiten!
Gruss Red.


----------



## Shaila (5. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wham-Last Crhistmas :/
> 
> Damit ist alles gesagt_


----------



## Deanne (6. Februar 2010)

[youtube]u44aULhiA2M [/youtube]

Wahnsinnig tiefsinniger Text und ein Interpret, den man stundenlang mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen möchte. 
Und dann dieses Gehampel in dem Video, meine Fresse, schlimm.


----------



## Azure_kite (9. Februar 2010)

Allgemein Gangsta-rap a la aggro Berlin und so 
Dann natürlich Wham mit Last Christmas oder andere Poplieder die auf Weihnachten einstellen sollen.
Inzwischen auch alles von Lady Gaga, anfang hab ichs irgendwie gemocht aber des wird ja so oft im radio gespielt, das man da echt anfängt die Lieder zu hassen. Außerdem ist da 80% PR und 20% singen.
R'n'B is auch so ne Musikrichtung die ich nicht gern höre.
Oder auch Tokio Hotel, das auch nur reinste Pr-Masche, wo auch nur den 10-15 jährigen Mädels möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche gezogen werden soll. Musikalisch is das auch nix besonders, eben 0815.


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

ich hasse sämtliche gängsta hip hop wie sido, 50ct und wie die ganzen heißen.
so hip hop von peter fox is cool^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube alle Lieder aufzuzählen, die ich hasse, würde hier zu lange dauern. Aber ganz besonders hasse ich das Lied I will love you Monday, einfach zum Kotzen!


----------



## Manni41 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse alles an Death Metal! 
Der letzte Dreck is das!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Manni41 schrieb:


> Ich hasse alles an Death Metal!
> Der letzte Dreck is das!



hallo taktloss


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hallo taktloss



MACH IHN WEG. BITTE *ängstlich wegguck*.
Ich hasse alle Lieder, die man kennen MUSS, weil sie der Sommerhit oder was weiß ich sind. Ich lass mir nicht vorschreiben, was ein gutes Lied sein soll. Zu allem Überfluss sind die Lieder dann auch noch zu 99,999% scheiße.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

Vermutlich mache ich mich damit super unbeliebt, aber ganz schlimm finde ich auch:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CYg9omPYx_M[/youtube]


----------



## Psycokain (26. Februar 2010)

Mattafix - Big City Life 


Frage mich immer obs noch was schlimmeres geben kann! Damit wurden wir volle zwei Wochen in der Rekrutenschule geweckt.... Hätte am liebsten jeden Morgen unseren Zimmerchef erwürgt!

Sowas geht einfach garnicht!



Listen to Breakcore and THEN you can talk about mainstream ^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (27. Februar 2010)

mir geht von ke$ha tik tok auf den Keks


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

So ziemlich alle Lieder von jeder einzelnen Band die Ergebnis einer Castingshow war.


----------



## Lyua (23. März 2010)

Daniel Schuhmacher egal ob er Singt oder ich den nur sehe ich mag den Typen nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

